# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  مشکل در نصب SDK اندروید

## masoudfcr

من SDK اندروید رو دانلود کردم و JDK 6.18 هم نصب کردم ولی موقع نصب SDK میگه که JDK نصب نیست....باید یه ورژن دیگه از JDK رو دانلود کنم یا مشکل جای دیگس؟؟؟؟؟ مرسی از کمکتون...

----------


## mahdi68

SDK چجوری نصب میکنید ؟

----------


## codelover

سلام
تو cmd بنویس 
java -version
ببین جاوا (همون jdk) درست نصب شده یا نه

----------


## Danial_Yousefi

عزیز دل برادر منم این مشکلو داشتم دلیلش این بود که SDK من 32 بیتی بود و JDK ام 64 بیتی رفتم یه JDK ـه 32 بیتی دانلود کردم نصب کردم درست شد در ضمن برای اجرا شدن هم یه مشکل هست اونم اینه که وقتی همه چیو دانلود کردی خواستی اجرا کنی میگه کامند لاین ت اشتباس برای اینکار باید بری تو این آدرس (دیفالتش اینه) C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\tools بعد یه فایل Emulator.exe هست اونو باید ران کنی البته با پارامتر یعنی یا یه شورتکات بسازی تهش بنویسی Galaxy@ برای یه ماشین مجازی به نام Galaxy یا بری تو CMD این دستور رو اجرا کنی
C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\tools\emulator.exe @Galaxy
بسته به کامپیوترت یه کم کند میاد بالا اولش یکم صفحه پنجره ش سیاه میشه بعد چمشت به جمال اندروید باز میشه البته قیافش مثل اندروید 1.6 ـه ولی در کل خوبه صبح ها نونم میگیره :گیج:

----------


## sara.n

در نصب Android SDK Platform-tools دچار مشکل شدم ، خیلی  سرعت دانلود پایین هست . یک سایت بود که  این Android SDK Platform-tools را به صورت جدا می شد دانلود کرد  .اما به ورژن های بالاتری نیاز دارم  . غیر از سایت http://androidcode.ir/post/install-p...d-SDK-platform شما سایت دیگری را می شناسید ؟ :گریه:  :افسرده:

----------


## shahin bahari

سایت آقای کمالان هم sdk و هم اکلیپس رو گزاشته. فقط مشکلش اینه که 32 بیتی هست.(البته مشکل که نمیشه اسمش رو گزاشت. هم رو سیستم 32 بیتی تست کردم هم 64 بیتی رو جفتش کار میکنه.اگر نیاز دارید 64 بیتی باشه باید یه تغییراتی بدبد)
اگر مثل من میخواید با 64 بیتی کارکنید JDK 64 بیتی و اکلپس 64 بیتی رو جدا دانلود کنید. در آخر پلاگین ADT رو از خود گوگل بگیرید (حجمش حدود 10مگ هست) بعد با همون SDK که آقای کمالان گزاشتند کار میکنه.

----------


## ehsannasri251

slm
من جفتشونو نصب کردم ولی وقتی sdk رو اجرا میکنم شکل زیر باز میشه و اون گزینه هایی که تو آموزشا موجوده توش نیست .
مرحله ی بعد از این پنجره چیه یا اصلا این پنجره مشکل داره یا نه .
در ضمن وقتی باز میشه شروع میکنه یک سری از اطلاعات رو از نت بگیره و وسطاش پیام fetch error می ده
اسکرین شات از پنجره :(تو هاست این سایت آپ نشد مجبور شدم یه لینک دیگه بزارم)
http://www.uploadax.com/images/01717265686461747324.jpg

----------


## ehsannasri251

صرفا جهت آپ ؟!!!

----------


## na_kh_2008

سلام به روی گل همه برو بچه های برنامه نویس
من تازه میخوام با ایکلیپس کار کنم اما زمان اجرا خطای زیر رو میده
[2007-01-07 22:52:20 - asas] Android Launch!
[2007-01-07 22:52:20 - asas] adb is running normally.[2007-01-07 22:52:20 - asas] Could not find asas.apk!
به نظر شما مشکل چیه؟ کسی تجربه داشته ؟
پیشاپیش ممنونم

----------


## احمدpo

با سلام 
یه سری به لینک زیر بزن
http://i-filemall.ir/tutorials/andro...3970111_170847

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

دوستان عزیز لطفا یه نگاه به تاریخ تاپبک هم بندازید.!

----------

